
A new form of carbon, schwartzites, has been created - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/carbon-new-form-chemistry-schwarzite-zeolite-ztc-graphene-university-california-berkeley-a8490226.html
======
montecarl
Direct link to paper: [http://sci-
hub.tw/downloads/9ff7/10.1073@pnas.1805062115.pdf](http://sci-
hub.tw/downloads/9ff7/10.1073@pnas.1805062115.pdf)

------
sandworm101
I am allowed to read articles at work, it is tangentially part of my job, but
independent.co.uk just put me in an awkward situation, and not for the first
time.

My boss walked by and made a joke about what I was reading. The physics of
carbon is a perfect valid thing for me to read, but what caught his eye was
the plethora of sidebar/sponsored content on independent.co.uk. Does every add
have to involve sexy models? I've got a blonde schoolgirl pushing something
about investments, a redhead with something to tell me about kindles, and a
athlete in bathing suit pushing some other clickbait. Sure, this is a work
computer and I'm sure the advertising spies know I'm male, but I don't want
this crap on my screen at home either.

My mistake: I just tried to highlight one of the sponsored content headlines
... which was actually part of the underlying pic. So I just 'clicked' the
redhead with the kindle. My bad. I guess I'll need to cover my screen every
time I want to read about graphite.

~~~
Filligree
Why don't you use an ad-blocker?

~~~
sandworm101
"Secure" work computer. Security settings. Windows. We have a very short list
of available software. I cannot even clear my browser history without first
emailing IT.

~~~
sigio
Weird... using an adblocker would be the easiest and most efficient way to
improve security.

~~~
IanCal
I can understand the reluctance to install things that have the ability to
read and modify all webpages read though.

~~~
ams6110
That is indeed a big downside of adblocker plugins. You are giving a lot of
permissions/trust to a third party. I assume uBlock Origin is safe, but in
that I am trusting not only the author but also that the Firefox AddOns
"store" is uncompromised. Those are things I probably could not verify on my
own.

------
monkpit
> Once inside, the carbon assembles into a graphene-like sheet that lines the
> walls of the zeolite pores. In doing so, the surface stretches and bends
> negatively.

I understand the negative curvature part, but the article fails to elaborate
on _why_ that’s an important or valuable property for a material to have. Can
anyone explain a bit further?

~~~
strainer
It seems the curvature is positive or negative in relation to the overall body
of the material. With positive surface curvature we get bubble or shell shaped
objects which in bulk amount to a very fine powder. If those shells/balls are
fused with each other into a regular lattice - most of the structure can be
identical (except the fused parts) but the balls become connected holes in a
larger rigidly connected body, which is formed by their union.

Im guessing that in normal space negative curvature has to imply surfaces
which do not bound a space, but which rather extend through a space - a kind
of solid.

~~~
lainga
Negative curvature means a saddle, right?

~~~
strainer
I see - like around the inside of a torus.

------
Jeff_Brown
Am I correct that it looks like a 3D lattice made of units like this?

[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bi...](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=606&ei=NUN0W6XcD8jVzwKiuIagDw&q=schwartzite&oq=schwartzite&gs_l=img.3..0i10i24k1.19317.20945.0.21482.12.9.0.0.0.0.275.770.2-3.3.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..9.3.766.0..0.0.cwn97WpNWxc#imgrc=PP4Oa9PLWZS5yM):

~~~
jeffwass
Basically, yes. There are some pictures in the original PNAS article.

[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/08/13/1805062115](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/08/13/1805062115)

------
Raphael
"schwarzites", not "schwartzites", which the article mistakenly prints 4
times, plus the HN submission

------
bawana
How do they know that the structure has only negative curvature and not
regions with positive curvature? (like a bunch of soap bubbles that have
coalesced)The structure in the paper labeled ztc-RWY certainly looks like it
is ONLY positively curved.

------
andrew_
Cue the "Spaceballs" references.

~~~
jpfed
Due to its negative curvature, "Blazing Saddles" may be more appropriate.

------
Iwan-Zotow
Named after the one and only Arnold Schwarzenegger

